# Project: Honeycomb



## Fuganater (Jul 7, 2011)

Honeycomb will by a scratch build, double wide server case.

This mod is brought to you by:


 
Thanks to John and his team at Delvie's for helping with the Plexi!




Thanks to Bill for providing some goodies!





Thanks to Maurizio at Lamptron for providing a fan controller and some UV Cold Cathodes.




Thanks go Gregor at EK for providing a bunch of the watercooling parts.

Hardware 
Motherboard: Gigabyte 880GA
CPU: AMD Athlon II X4 640 @3.0GHz
GPU: 2x something
HDD: 1x 320 HDD (OS), 2x 2TB HDDs (Case can hold roughly HDDs 20 total)
PSU: Corsair 100W
Optical Drive: Blu-ray Player
RAM: 4GB G.Skill PC 1600


The Case

Here are my original Sketchup designs.






















Updates: 
Update #1: Received Mobo and Plexi Sizes
Update #2: Received more parts
Update #3: The Saw
Update #4: Drill Press
UPdate #5: New Mobo Side Panel Design
Update #6: Testing
Update #7: Case Fans
Update #8: An Evening Designing
Update #9: MNPCTECH Sponsor
Update #10: Experimenting
Update #11: Fabricating  
Update #12: Finishing the Frame
Update #13: Plexi Work
Update #14: Lamptron Sponsor
Update #15: MNPCTECH Goodies
Update #16: How I Keep it Together
Update #17: EK Waterblocks Sponsor
Update #18: Woe Is Me
Update #19: Front Panel
Update #20: Lamptron Goodies
Update #21: Media Card Reader Cutout
Update #22: Coming Together and Side Panel Design
Update #23: Cutting the Mobo Side Panel
Update #24: Custom Waterblock and Cables
Update #25: EK Waterblocks Goodies
Update #26: Installing the Rad/Res
Update #27: Lighting
Update #28: Supplies, Rivets and Sleeving


----------



## Fuganater (Jul 7, 2011)

Got my mobo in today!






Here is the final cut of plexi sizes.

1 sheet of:
17 1/2" x 17 1/2" Black Plexiglass 1/4" Thickness - BACK
17 1/2" x 17 1/2" Clear Acrylic Plexiglass 1/4" Thickness - FRONT
18" x 18" Black Plexiglass 1/4" Thickness - BOTTOM
18" x 17 1/2" Black Plexiglass 1/4" Thickness - TOP
16" x 17 1/2" Black Plexiglass 1/2" Thickness - CENTER
12 1/4" x 4 1/4" Black Plexiglass 1/4" Thickness - PSU COVER

2 Sheets of:
17 3/4" x 18" Clear Acrylic Plexiglass 1/4" Thickness - SIDES


4 Sheets of:
4" x 17 1/2" Black Plexiglass 1/4" Thickness - HDD RACKS


 12 - 1" x 1" Clear Acrylic Plexiglass cubes- CORNER SUPPORTS

  4 -1" Transparent Amber Extruded Transparent Colored Acrylic Plexiglass Rod 1" diameter - CASE FEET


Cheers till later.


----------



## Fuganater (Jul 7, 2011)

Finally got parts in.

AMD Athlon II X4 640





XSPC 2 meter Orange LED kit





OCZ 1000W PSU

























Came with these nifty Velcro ties.





2x2GB G.Skill RAM PC 1600















Media Card reader





Lots of Orange sleeving and shrink tubing.






Still waiting for the framing and for my sponsor to reply about the Plexi.

Cheers till later.


----------



## Fuganater (Jul 7, 2011)

Got my saw yesterday  Just waiting on a few more things to arrive then its off to work!





















All put together!










New blad installed.










I should be finalizing the deal with my sponsor on the plexi today or tomorrow then hes shipping it all to me. Hopefully I get the drill press soon.

Cheers till later.


----------



## Fuganater (Jul 7, 2011)

Got my Drill Press today 











Not as many pieces as I was expecting. 
















All done.






Vise





Circle cutter for the fan holes.





Cheers till next time.


----------



## Fuganater (Jul 7, 2011)

Started working on the side panel again. I wasn't happy with the last one so here is the new one so far. 






Going to be doing more work tonight on it.


----------



## Fuganater (Jul 7, 2011)

Got the motherboard tray from Mountain Mods finally and I decided its time to test out the hardware to make sure its all good. I didn't attach the other back part that had the fan hole in it because it will just get in the way when I go to mount this to the case.











Mobo, RAM and Power/Reset switches installed.





CPU





PSU










Since Everything was hooked up correctly I figured it was time to power it up. I flicked the switch on the PSU and hit the Power button and BOOM. The freaking $200 PSU blew up. I was so mad. Luckily I have my old one that I'm giving my sister.






That PSU booted just fine. I started the RMA already with Newegg for the PSU so I need to mail that out tomorrow.

Here are the switches in the dark. The "O" one is power and the dot one is the reset button. I put the LED for the reset to the HDD activity LED so it gets lit and I can see the HDD activity! 2 with 1 is good!





Everything after that went pretty smooth. I found out that my SATA DVD drive was bad so I put on an old IDE one and it installed WHS just fine. 

My Plexi sponsor is sending me the plexi tomorrow or Friday so I should have it in about a week and then I can remeasure everything and start cutting the frame. Once that is built I will start to figure out how to mount all the plexi to it.

Cheers till then.


----------



## Fuganater (Jul 7, 2011)

Got my order in from Newegg with some nice case fans!





8x Zigmatek 140mm Orange fans with White LEDs




















They have small blades but they move a ton of air.





Now lets make them look pretty!

Removed the sticker. 





Sleeve them!!





At first I kept the stock white connector but I then decided that it would look funny and stand out. So I replaced them with the black ones I ordered for the fan extension cables. Didn't take a pick but they look good.





All of them done.






I got bored last night so I figured I would start cutting the shrink tubing to 15mm lengths. 

14.99.... close enough





These are all ready





Need to trim these ones down later. They are about 1mm off. Maybe less. Just need to trim a hair off of them. 





Cheers till next time.


----------



## Fuganater (Jul 7, 2011)

double post...


----------



## ERazer (Jul 7, 2011)

sub'd 

looking good


----------



## Fuganater (Jul 7, 2011)

So I spent the past 6 hours roughly working on the design. Leaning some new techniques too.

Here are the shots I took after figuring out how to get Kerkythea and Sketchup v8 to play nice. They are all very low res for now. The final design will be all high res. They will take probably close to 15-30 minutes to render ^^





















Inside the mobo side




You can see I started playing with the cabling up top where the ATX Power cable comes through the pelxi.

HDD side




Now in the middle I had an ingenious to hide my cabling. I would put a piece of plexi down the center about 1 to 1.5" off the center panel. It would be anchored with nuts and bolts and I'll use aluminum spacers to make it sturdy and exact. there is also a piece of orange pexi that will either be UV reactive or have LEDs in it. 

This is not the final layout. Its getting close but isn't there yet. Lets see if I can score a WC sponsor or 2 and then we will have some major changes. I have them in mind but don't want to jinx myself by making the model yet.

I found a few things out and I just might have to put some tutorials together for everyone. But that will take a few days. 

Cheers till next time.


----------



## Fuganater (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks man!! Big update coming this weekend. Just catching this forum up on my progress.


----------



## mATrIxLord (Jul 7, 2011)

subed.... looking really good dude... waiting on moar pics


----------



## Fuganater (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm glad you like it! Just scored another sponsor and a  PR firm for reviews.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 8, 2011)

Reminds me of the mini ITX build on [H]


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 8, 2011)

Have an idea in my head for something similar.  Looking forward to how it turns out.


----------



## Fuganater (Jul 8, 2011)

I got my 2nd sponsor! 



Big thanks to Bill at MNPCTECH! He will be providing some Billet Machined Aluminum case feet, 2 types of modders mesh and a Beer Bottle Opener!


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 8, 2011)

That thing is sexxxxy! Congrats on the sponsors!


----------



## Izliecies (Jul 8, 2011)

is that like some kind of server?


----------



## Fuganater (Jul 8, 2011)

> Honeycomb will by a scratch build, double wide server case.



Line one of the first post...


----------



## Fuganater (Jul 8, 2011)

Since this is my first scratch build I am a bit out of my comfort zone. Before I get to what I did here is some stuff I received.

Orange LED strip









Its not very bright for being 12v....





Honeycomb mesh from MNPCTECH










It had a thick end to it that had to go.





Tin snips worked great but this is what I had left.





So on to some real modding...

I had some scrap pelxi left over from an old mod that I started expermenting on. I traced a 140mm hole on it and started drilling.















And after the first round of sanding.





2nd round





3rd round was finally enough. Here it is with a fan.









Its not 100% smooth but its damn close. I'll probably use a 140mm hole saw on the actual case plexi. This was me trying it out by hand.

Now to the frame. Here is the little mock up I made so I could figure out the best joint to use.









It proved to be pretty sturdy. It's not exact... so I have to make sure my cuts on the real pieces are exactly on.





So to solve the gap I used some J-B Weld.




Its curing right now. I'll sand it later tonight or tomorrow and post pics of how it looks.

Here are the screws I will be using. 6/32 self tapping hex head screws.




They grip like nothing else. Greatly improves the joint over the crappy screws I used at first. I might switch these for some black anodized hex head screws that I'm using everywhere else in the case.

And finally I didn't want the mesh to look all flat and lame. I wanted it to be "domed". So I cut a peice, put it in the mock 140mm hole and pouned it with a rubber mallet. It came out rather well.















Well that's it for today. I have a 3 day weekend so expect another update. Hopefully I can get the frame done this weekend.

Cheers till next time.


----------



## Fuganater (Jul 9, 2011)

*Fabricating*

I worked all day today fabricating the frame. Too a lot longer than I was expecting but I guess that's the price to get it right the first time. Well... pretty right. There are some small gaps but I knew that would happen because the L brackets I made are not exactly at 90 degrees.

Here are the brackets. I cut 1"x1" 1/8" thick angled aluminum in 1/2" sections.




I then measured and drilled the holes for the screws. Very easy but time consuming job when I needed 32 of them. Plus spares.

The first side cut.





And all put together.










I then measured the straight peices that connect both sides together and cut, drilled and installed them on one of the side pieces. (Sorry about the yellowish images. I took these at night so no natural light coming in the window.)









No real gaps like my small model I made so that's a good start. I won't have to use too much J-B Weld to fill the gaps.

I then put the other side on top so I could make sure it came to 18" exacly from end to end and it didn't... I was 1/8" off on all legs. So I marked them and will be cutting them down first thing in the morning. Its too late to cut now.





More work on the frame tomorrow and probably starting to map out the cuts in the acrylic. I probably won't cut any of it until after my vacation.

Cheers till next time.


----------



## Fuganater (Jul 10, 2011)

*Finishing the Frame*

I finished putting the frame together and I have to say, its really nice to finally see something from this mod. 






Now that it is all together lets see how the plexi aligns with it. Hmm... a bit off...















Ok so 3 corners are too high. Well that's better than being too low. Can't add but I can cut. So after about another 4 hours of cutting, re-drilling and recreating 3 of the parts everything aligned nicely. 






Just perfect!










Man... this piece is about 2mm off... Its the side so its not a huge deal so I'm going to let it ride for now. If it looks horrible later than I can remake the 2 pieces. They are very easy because they are not angled. Just straight pieces. 

Now here is a 2mm gap. 




I took the dremel to that back corner and shaved away some of the aluminum. We will see how it aligns again later.

Since everything was good except for those 2 parts I decided to start the J-B Weld process.





It has to cure for 6 hours before I can work on it again so maybe tonight before bed I can sand it down. 

Cheers till next time.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 10, 2011)

sub'd.
nice work.


im guessing you are a new modder and you started off with this?


----------



## Fuganater (Jul 10, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> sub'd.
> nice work.
> 
> 
> im guessing you are a new modder and you started off with this?



This is my 6th "mod" but my first scratch build.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 10, 2011)

Fuganater said:


> This is my 6th "mod" but my first scratch build.



oh i see. this time you fabricated everything (well most of it) yourself.


----------



## Fuganater (Jul 13, 2011)

*Plexi Work*

I've been working non stop to get as much done before my vacation next week. Last night I got the dremel out and used a sanding bit to sand off all of the excess J-B Weld. Worked out well.







Then I started designing the front, back and center panels.

Here I had to cut a notch in the center panel for the aluminum frame to pass through.










Next I traced where the PSU would be sitting next to it so I had a frame of reference when I do the mobo tray.





Then I started on the front panel. Here is how the fans will be mounted.





All drawn out. Its pencil so it might be hard to see... sorry.










Back panel.. deff hard to read it but you get the idea.





A closer shot.





And the center panel design. The big rectangle in the middle will be raised 1 1/8" off the center panel. It will be a hiding spot for all the cables.





Tonight I started drilling. Before I actually drill in the real pelxi I figured I would try out the hole for the power and reset switch. 
3/4" hole





Fits without a problem.










Now... this is the first time I have to cut my own pelxi since I ordered all the other pieces to be cut by a laser.





Well it came out great and you'll see it in a few. Here is the order that I'm mounting the things.

2 1/2" bolt > 1/8" plexi > 1 1/2" tube > 1/2" plexi > acorn nut





Here it is all broken down.





Me working hard! I ordered the bolts too long for the next part and had to cut 1/4" off. No jokes about the face shield... if your not using one then the jokes on you when you get hurt.





Here are the holes I put in the mobo tray to mount it to the center piece of pelxi. 7 mounting points is way more than enough to keep this up.





And here it is mounted.





Remember that piece I cut myself? Here it is.





My measurements were pretty good. Only 2 of the 9 bolts are at a small angle but it doesn't matter because you will never see them once this gets mounted into the case. 





Here you can see where the cables will come through. This will feed one side of the case to the other.






Hope your enjoying the work!

Cheers till next time.


----------



## Fuganater (Jul 15, 2011)

*Lamptron Sponsor*

Got my 3rd sponsor today!






Lamptron will be sending me one of the FC5v2 Fan Controllers and two 2xUV Cold Cathode kits.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jul 15, 2011)

Your pictures got taken down! You should make a tumblr account and host on there, unlimited picture hosting.


----------



## Fuganater (Jul 17, 2011)

*MNPCTECH Goodies*





So MNPCTECH saw it fit to sponsor my build with a few things.

A box! Yay for me!





OH you wanna see whats inside the box?

Beer Bottle Opener









And no the keyfob was not included... I made it myself.

A sheet of Honeycomb and Round Hole modders mesh.





Billet Machined Aluminum Case Feet 





Blow Hole 120mm Fan Kit (Will be used on Project: Green Light)





A big thanks again to Bill at MNPCTECH for supporting my mod!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jul 18, 2011)

Congrats on the sponsors! And thanks for all the cool pics.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 18, 2011)

super liking so far.


----------



## Fuganater (Jul 18, 2011)

*How I Keep it Together*

I never posted anything about how I plan on keeping the case together except for the threaded screws but that has changed so here it is for all that are curious. I bought everything from mcmaster.com.





6-32 x 2 3/4" screws are used to secure the acrylic that hides the cables on the HDD side.










6-32 x 1 1/4" secure the motherboard to the center 1/2" piece of acrylic.





6-32 acorn nuts are used to secure both of the above screws. Keeps the look very clean.

I ordered some 8-32 x 1 1/2" screws to be used with these 8-32 nuts to secure the fans to the acrylic.









8-40 x 1/2" screws are replacing the below 6-32 x 3/8"threaded screws. I wanted all the screws to be the same type. Black socket head cap screws.










These 10-32 x 3/8" screws will be used to secure all of the exterior pieces of acrylic to the aluminum frame. They are much bigger than the rest because I want to make them easier to take out and they need to be noticeable.





These aluminum unthreaded spaces are 1/4" OD, 1 1/2" length for a #8 screw. They worked great for the 6-32 screws because there was acrylic on each side of the spacer so I didn't need to worry about the head size of the screws.


----------



## Fuganater (Jul 19, 2011)

*EK Waterblocks Sponsor*






Just got confirmation that EK will be sponsoring my mod. Their new Nickle blocks come out tomorrow and I will have some of the first ones 

They will be providing:

1x EK-CoolStream RAD XTC (420) 
1x EK-Supreme HF 
1x EK-RAM Dominator-Nicke
2x EK-DCP 4.0 (12V DC Pump) 
2x EK-Multioption RES X2 – 250 Basic 
20x EK-PSC Fitting 10mm – G1/4 Black 
8x EK-PSC Adapter 45 G1/4 Black

Big thanks out to Gregor at EK!


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 1, 2011)

*Woe Is Me*

Still waiting for the Bitspower and EK gear to arrive.

I've started cutting the back panel. 





I'm now filing it then I'll cut the fan holes. Lots of work but not much to show.

Next Day:

So the hole saw is not working out. Nor is the drill press. It does not have the RPMs to cut the plexi with the hole saw.

Here it is all setup to be cut. 










Then disaster happened. The arbor bit for the hole saw some how... snapped?




It wasn't cheap but yet it wasn't an expensive one. $15 Irwin brand which is a well known hardware brand.

So when the drill press stopped mid cut it torqued the whole panel and snapped a piece of it. 










Its the back of the case so I am going to see if I can repair it. If I can great, if not, I have to order a new piece and spend another 20 hours working on it.

Cheers till next time.


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 1, 2011)

*Front Panel*

I have to get over breaking the back panel and work on the front. Since the hole saw isn't working out I'll have to do it all by hand. I will be going uber slow to make sure I get the best cut I can. There will be some flaws but that is to be expected when doing things by hand. So here we go.

The first holes that I made were 4 1/2". Well I needed a 5 1/2" hole for the 140mm fans. After remeasuring for the 5 1/2" holes, I noticed that 3 of them would not fit on the HDD side. So I down sized it by about 1/4" and they all fit perfectly. I used a compass to draw the circles.





I then started out cutting the 2 fan holes on the mobo side of the case.





Next was the center one of the HDD side.





I heard from someone that you should tape the bottom of your jigsaw so that you don't scratch the plexi and so it glides better. Well it worked like a charm for me.





One to go.





All done.





I also drilled out the Power and Reset switch holes.





Next I have to drill the holes for the screws.










Now to test fit some of the fans.










And the switches.





Looks good. They stick out a smidge so I'll have to sand the holes a bit more or something.





I'm using 8-32 x 1 1/2" Socket Head Cap Screws with 8-32 Hex nuts.






I also did a little brainstorming on the I/O covers. I didn't like the ones that came with the mobo tray so I thought I would try my skill at making my own from some MNPCTECH Modders Mesh.

Stock cover.





I straightened it out as much as I could.





And after a bit of cutting and bending.... I got this. And it fits perfectly.





How does it look?

I finally got in touch with Delvie's Plastics to order some more plexi since I broke the back panel. I also needed the hexagons laser cut and I needed a few sheets of orange for the 2 side panel windows.

I bought some Orange paint while I was home on vacation. Do you guys think a Orange mobo tray and I/O back plate would look good Orange? Or should I just paint the I/O covers Orange? I appreciate the feedback.

Cheers till next time.


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 2, 2011)

*Lamptron Goodies*






Lamptron hooked me up with a few things.

2x 12" UV Cold Cathode Kits










FC5v2 4 channel Fan Controller










You can check out the review I did for Lamptron on the FC5v2 here.


Thanks again to Lamptron for helping out with this mod!

Cheers till next time.


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fuganater said:


> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a190/Fuganater987/Sponsors/Lamptron.jpg
> 
> Lamptron hooked me up with a few things.
> 
> ...



its a nice stuff but its kinda hard to find here


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 2, 2011)

*Media Card Reader Cutout*

Since its a 3 day weekend I will be trying to get as much done as I can. Here is what I did last night. 

So the media card reader will be in the front plate of the mod. I didn't want to put it anywhere... traditional?

Drilled holes to fit the jig saw blade.





After cutting.





It actually was really straight when I first cut it but I had to widen it roughly 2-3mm so that the card reader would fit snugly. This took almost an hour because I didn't want to take too much off. 

As you can see here. Nothing is holding it up. It fits perfectly.





Flush with the front panel.










That's it for today. More to come this weekend hopefully.

Cheers till then.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 2, 2011)

That's a pisser about the bit breaking and the panel cracking! 

But I guess it would be a custom case build without a few little problems. 

You're doing great cutting by hand.  Now that's some skill. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 2, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> That's a pisser about the bit breaking and the panel cracking!
> 
> But I guess it would be a custom case build without a few little problems.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I'm trying to get better but it takes time.


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 4, 2011)

*Coming Together and Side Panel Design*

Yesterday and today I worked on putting the top and bottom panels onto the case. I also worked on the design for the side panel window today.

First I measured where I wanted the holes to be for the bottom panel. 





Then I drilled and tapped them.





I then drilled the holes for the case screws and for the case feet.





Attached the feet.










In order to do the top panel I had to temperamentally attach the side and front panels. 





Marked where I need to drill.





Another good fit.










I decided that I wanted to paint the motherboard tray and I/O backplate orange so I took them apart.





Sprayed them with some self etching primer.





And now I am putting the orange on. I am doing light coats so that it looks even.


Now for the side panel. I didn't know how I was going to draw the hexagons so I experimented first. 
















It looks ok but after 3 or 4 of the hexagons, it wasn't square. 





So now what? It took me awhile but I then figured out that I should measure the hexagon I cut out and just make a grid on the panel. IDK why I didn't think of that in the first place but oh well. 

Progress shots.

























Starting to form the window.





And finally with all 4 windows cut out. Through the 3 small ones on the right, you will be able to see the 2 reservoirs. 






I think I will start cutting the side panel tonight. Hopefully I'll get the motherboard tray finished today or tomorrow.

Cheers till then.


----------



## The_Ish (Sep 4, 2011)

Well, that killed my internet..


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 4, 2011)

awesome concept


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 4, 2011)

The_Ish said:


> Well, that killed my internet..


Sorry!



de.das.dude said:


> awesome concept


Glad you like it!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2011)

Not trying to be an asshole here.....

but what youve pretty much done is made a MountainMods UFO case but added your own touch to it.


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 4, 2011)

Correct. I took parts of their case, a normal ATX case, and the DD case and made it my own. I think its pointless to pay $600+ for a case when you can make it yourself for $150.


----------



## p0Pe (Sep 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Not trying to be an asshole here.....
> 
> but what youve pretty much done is made a MountainMods UFO case but added your own touch to it.



The fun thing is that you are being an asshole with that comment.

First of all, why even write it? You don't give any constructive critisism, you don't say "good work mate".
All you are really saying, when unpacked, is:
"Hey, you are just copying MM noob"

My mother always said "If you don't have anything good to say, don't say it"

My opinion:
Mountain Mods are shitty cases made by paper thin plates, and no innovations AT ALL! If you want to see cool cube cases, look for CaseLabs.

Regarding the mod in this thread - 
Its awsome, and I cant wait to see that honeycomb window! 
And with the work you put into this thing, I have no doubt that it will be better than anything Mountain Mods could ever ship out


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2011)

p0Pe said:


> The fun thing is that you are being an asshole with that comment.



Not at all. If i had just simply come out and said *"your build is shit! youre trying to rip off MountainMods!!"*

Then yes, that would be me being an asshole. But I was polite and just making an enquiry as what hes making looks the same as a MM-UFO. theres no harm in asking is there?



p0Pe said:


> First of all, why even write it?



Because I was perusing through the project logs and came across something that looked like a MM-UFO.  If he was customising/modding a MM-UFO, that would be an entirely different story. But in this case. he is building a case from scratch to resemble a MM-UFO, and i was curious.

and his answer was COST. He can build himself the same or similar case but for a lot lot less!.



p0Pe said:


> You don't give any constructive critisism, you don't say "good work mate".



Builds not finished yet. Im not here to offer praise, a pat on the back, a hug or a moral boost. - That wasnt why i made my initial post/comment.

I also reserve the right to hold judgement, praise and critisism until the build is finished as it is very much a work in progress.



p0Pe said:


> All you are really saying, when unpacked, is:
> "Hey, you are just copying MM noob"



If you think thats what i said, then i ask that you read my initial comment again. I was just simply commenting that it looked like a MM-UFO case. Im sorry if I offended you in the process. I ment no disrespect at all other then just pointing out a simple observation. No names were called, no insults were thrown or insinuated.



p0Pe said:


> My mother always said "If you don't have anything good to say, don't say it"



Did your mother also tell you to troll on someone who was making an equiry based on an observation? - read my post again. There were no negative comments, only observations.



p0Pe said:


> My opinion:
> Mountain Mods are shitty cases made by paper thin plates, and no innovations AT ALL!



So much for what your mother always said right?
you could learn a lot from her.


----------



## Suhidu (Sep 4, 2011)

You think you just have the ...Freedom to Eclipse peoples' happiness and ambition with your own negative little bits of trivia?

Anyway, Project: Honeycomb looks interesting, and for all the handiwork, ambitious. Nice build updates so far.


----------



## p0Pe (Sep 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> So much for what your mother always said right?
> you could learn a lot from her.



Oh snap

What I said about MM might be good for someone who want to buy it You would want to know if something you were about to invest a lot of money in, was not worth it at all would you not?

Praise the wisdom of mother

Your comment just stroke me as odd, as I could not see the point of it If your intention with it was to ask if he got the main inspiration source from the mm case, then it would make sense.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 4, 2011)

Suhidu said:


> You think you just have the ...Freedom to Eclipse peoples' happiness and ambition with your own negative little bits of trivia?



This doesnt concern you,

Please stay out of it. unless you want to call me an asshole for making a valid observation too? in that case whose being more negative? Me for asking if the build was based on something or the one calling me an asshole?




p0Pe said:


> Oh snap
> 
> What I said about MM might be good for someone who want to buy it You would want to know if something you were about to invest a lot of money in, was not worth it at all would you not?
> 
> ...



The point I was making an observation. It looked like an MM-UFO, and i was asking if that was what it was supposed to look like as hes building from scratch and not modding a pre-built MM-UFO


----------



## Suhidu (Sep 4, 2011)

FreedomEclipse said:


> This doesnt concern you,
> 
> Please stay out of it. unless you want to call me an asshole for making a valid observation too?



No offense meant, I was relying on the pun of "Freedom to Eclipse" (i.e., "FreedomEclipse"). My post was in jest and I agree that I should stay out of it, at least seriously.


----------



## p0Pe (Sep 4, 2011)

Now to close this, so more off topic is avoided in this thread.



FreedomEclipse said:


> Not trying to be an asshole here.....
> 
> but what youve pretty much done is made a MountainMods UFO case but added your own touch to it.



This is not a question - This is a statement.



FreedomEclipse said:


> This doesnt concern you,
> 
> Please stay out of it. unless you want to call me an asshole for making a *valid observation too*? in that case whose being more negative? *Me for asking if the build was based on something* or the one calling me an asshole?
> 
> *The point I was making an observation*. It looked like an MM-UFO, *and i was asking if that was what it was supposed to look like* as hes building from scratch and not modding a pre-built MM-UFO



You really need to make up your mind. Are you making an observation, and writing that, or are you asking a question.
If you are making an observation, then your original post has no purpose.
If it however is a question, then it is somewhat relevant for the topic.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 4, 2011)

That's enough people - take it to PMs if you want to discuss this further.  No need in messing up this project log with your arguement.


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 4, 2011)

t_ski said:


> That's enough people - take it to PMs if you want to discuss this further.  No need in messing up this project log with your arguement.



Indeed....


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 5, 2011)

the thing is this guy is working hard on this case as he is building it up from scratch. and his honey comb idea is great. ALSO, his sponsors think its an awesome build.

really cant wait for the honeycomb side panel to finish!


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 5, 2011)

*Cutting the Mobo Side Panel*



de.das.dude said:


> the thing is this guy is working hard on this case as he is building it up from scratch. and his honey comb idea is great. ALSO, his sponsors think its an awesome build.
> 
> really cant wait for the honeycomb side panel to finish!



As you wish 

After I finished drawing up the side panel yesterday I started cutting it. It took me roughly 4 hours to do the 1 large window and 3 small ones. I wanted ever cut to be perfect because you can always take more off, you can never put it back.

When cutting windows plexi, first thing to do is drill out your corners so you have somewhere for you blade to go.






First one done.





Second.





And finally the third small window.





You can see how the edges are just a bit off. So here they are after filing for a good 30 minutes to get it perfect.




















Next up is the large window. I had to drill lots of holes.










Done! Well... almost.





Using the technique that I do, You will still have most corners looking like this but that's OK. I take my jigsaw and clean up the corners with ease.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All done!





Here are some shots to show the edges. Remember, this is all done by hand so its only about 95-98% perfect. I might have to file 1 or 2 of the the sides again.




















And here is what it looks like on the case.










This is only the 1st level of the side panel. There will be raised hexagons on the top, one orange with a black one on top. And behind the window cut out there will be Orange and then the clear piece. The Orange will have LED's behind it to give it some glow.

Since I have some clear plexi I figured I would cut that to size too and since I don't have a table saw or a laser cutter, I had to make my own.

Here I am using a level as my guide so that the line is perfectly straight.





Up close shot.





Not too bad.















And since I cut that piece off, I used it as my straight edge for the next cut.





Another good cut.










The line to the left is where the frame stops.





Here is what it looks like in comparison to the panel.





That's it for now. I'm still painting the mobo plate and I/O back plate. Until I receive more plexi all I can do is attach the front panel. I might find some other small things to do but nothing major.

Cheers till next time.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice work.  The cutouts of the plexi is like a tutorial I haven't seen anywhere else.

So you drilled some holes to allow rough cutting, and then finished it with a jigsaw?

I would be interested in seeing to tools you used to do this.

Looks excellent on the case. 

Thanks so much for the detailed pictures.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 5, 2011)

i think he did the rough cutting with a jigsaw and finished with a file


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 5, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> i think he did the cough cutting with a jigsaw and finished with a file



Thanks.  I see that now. Didn't know you could file plexi like that.  Very cool.


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 5, 2011)

When I do the other side panel I will give a few steps I skipped here.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 6, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Thanks.  I see that now. Didn't know you could file plexi like that.  Very cool.



plexi and ABS are nice to stuffs to file with.


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 11, 2011)

*Custom Waterblock and Cables*

After talking to a guy on one of the forums he has agreed to help me make a custom made mobo waterblock. Here are some shots of the beginning stages of me planing it out.

These are pictures from a few days ago. The current layout is almost perfect. I still have to work on it for a few more days.















Now for the cables. 

CPU Power cable cut.





Assembled





And sleeved.





Here is where I stand with all the other cables.




The CPU Power and 2 PCI-E cables are assembled so far. I have the ATX Power cable cut in the middle and on the left was an attempt at sleeving a SATA cable. I just finished cutting the cables for the SATA power for all the HDDs, the SATA power for the Blu-Ray player and the fan hub power cable.

Now to connect all these to the mobo I need more holes. I wanted to make a hole for each wire to go through but that didn't work out. But it did look good.





















I ended up doing this.

Here is where all the wires will pass through the center piece.





This is at the top left of the mobo. The CPU Power will pass through here.





Here are the holes for the ATX Power, SATA cables and the PCI-E cables.

























I didn't get a good one of the CPU power. I'll have more later.

And finally I couldn't resist doing a fan test. The white LEDs look good for now. 





Today I am working on the PSU support, fan grills, painting the I/O backplate/PCI covers and more PSU cables. 

Cheers till next time.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 12, 2011)

if you want any help with the desigining of the block, i am game. i'll use autoCAD


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 12, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> if you want any help with the desigining of the block, i am game. i'll use autoCAD



That sounds great! I'm using sketchup right now to make it, print it out and see if it fits. Its really hard to measure due to all of the caps and such on the board. I'll let you know.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 12, 2011)

skecthup sucks man. its irritating 

and as for measuring, usng a piece of paper and cutting as you go works well.


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 12, 2011)

Ya thats what I've been doing. Measure cut. Need more on one side or less on another. Draw, cut. Rinse and repeat. I'll be working on it more this week so there will be pics.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 12, 2011)

an you suggest me some grill designs ?
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=151955


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 12, 2011)

Sure I can have a look.


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 15, 2011)

*EK Waterblocks Goodies*

My EK Waterblocks order finally got here! Thanks EK for this massive sponsorship.





Here it all is 





2x DCP 4.0 Pumps










2x Multioption X2 Res 250











2x 420 Rads (These are MASSIVE!)















1x Supreme HF










1x RAM Dominator










Tons of 10/13 Straight and 45 degree Compression fittings.
Straight and 45 degree






Huge thanks again to Gregor at EK Waterblocks for sponsoring this build.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 15, 2011)

i friggin love EK's minimalist packaging!


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 15, 2011)

*Installing the Rad/Res*

First thing is first. I'm not using the stock bolts for the rads. I like the ones I bought but they don't fit the threads of the rads.






So I drilled





and tapped them to accommodate an 8-32 bolt





When I tried a test fit I was like OH CRAP!! THEY DON'T FIT! My initial measurement was off by about 3/8" to accommodate the rads. So I cut spots in the bottom of the case for them to go.





Here you can see how far it sticks out the bottom. Which isn't much.





Here is the front one on.










How it will look with the second one. Can't install it until the new plexi arrives. Should have been shipped yesterday or today.





I forgot to take a close up but at the bottom of the left rad you can see the barbs are on. I had to cut about another 3/4" to be able to fit the barbs on. No biggie.






It took me quite awhile to figure out where the heck I was going to put the Reservoirs'. 

This was my first thought.





And my second.





But in the end my buddy came up and told me they would look sick if I put them back to back on the same stand. I said OK lets try it.

I cut the clear piece of plexi to be exactly as wide as the res clamps.





Drilled and mounted the res clamps. I had to drill a hole the drill a larger hole on the opposite side but only 1/2 through the plexi. The screws they give you are extremely short.





and attached the reservoirs'





Here they are in the case.




This is not actually the final position. They will be about 1 1/2" to the left of where you see them... well to the back of the case but to the left of the pic.

From the front you can see they only block about 1/4 of the 2 front fans. That's fine since everything is WC'd. The 2 fans in the front are just to keep air moving.





With the side panel on.




You can't really see them... Lets fix that.

I cut 2 more hexagons out so that you could see them better. I won't cut anymore because then it will lose its look.










Things are finally coming together. My next update is all about experimenting with lighting. I've never used SMD LED strips before nor just using normal 5mm LEDs but some of the effects look pretty good.

Cheers till then.


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 15, 2011)

*Lighting*

As I said in my last update, I've never worked with SMD LED strips or used LEDs for this kind of lighting. 

I drilled some holes in a scrap piece of clear plexi to see how the lighting looks. At the top is a few 5mm LEDs and the bottom is the SMD LED strip.




It looks ok. I don't like the spaces between the light on the side of the plexi. 

Now here is the same piece of pelxi but with the SMD LED strip taped to the side of the plexi.




MUCH better looking IMO.

Here it is in the case. Its a bit hard to see it because I didn't cut it to size yet but I'm testing here.










From the front










I also wanted to see how it would look with LEDs directly under the res.




Deff not very good.

Since most coolant is crap I will be doing distilled water and some silver coils for now. The EK blocks are nice because they have a 3mm hole for an LED so I bought some Orange ones 2 days ago. They should be here next week. Anyways by doing this I won't need the coolant reaction, the LEDs should look great.

Well sorry for the bulk updates but I've been working really hard and didn't have time to publish them. I'm gonna work on the lighting some more tonight. Hopefully tomorrow I get some more materials in. 

Cheers till next time.


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 15, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> i friggin love EK's minimalist packaging!



You mean the news paper that they use in the box?


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 15, 2011)

nah, the actual boxes.


----------



## CyberDruid (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice work log. 

Since you are pretty handy with tools I suggest you buy yourself a 1-1/2 HP router and some bits and start making templates. You can save yourself hours and hours of hand cutting with a jigsaw and even more time on the filing and sanding. Use the jigsaw to remove most of the waste and use the router to produce exact duplicate holes or profiles or parts. Since you are repeating a lot of operations (fan holes etc) the time taken to make one perfect template is well spent.

I buy stuff from Delvies all the time. John is a great guy. Bill is a legend, as is Eddy (EK). You've got some high powered sponsors...nice.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Sep 15, 2011)

More orange lights!


----------



## Fuganater (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh there is lots more orange lights to come


----------



## Fuganater (Oct 1, 2011)

*Supplies, Rivets and Sleeving*

Sorry I haven't updated in a few weeks. Its not that I have been busy its just I haven't done much work. I am still waiting on the rest of the plexi to arrive. Been 2 weeks and I'm still waiting. Anyways... here is what I have done.

I got my Orange tubing in.






I also ordered a Rivet Nut Setter. Basically its a bigger pop rivet gun.





So with that I got the threaded rivets and drilled my old holes.





Used the tool, which I actually had to read the directions for, and voila! A steel threaded hole. These will hold up much better than the aluminum. 





2 more 2TB Green HDDs





A 120mm fan for the mobo side of the case.






Sleeving... I ordered the FlexO from FrozenCPU because it was "cheaper". The quality wasn't great but I could afford it. I decided to do a sleeving comparison for my fellow modders and when I ordered the other brands I got my hands on some MDPC-X sleeving. No wonder everyone uses it. The color is amazing and its only $0.22 PER FOOT!! That's 1/3 the price of the FlexO. The only problem is that it takes 2 weeks to get  Germany to USA. USA to me. I wish Nils would ship to APO/DPO but he doesn't so I have to deal with that.

Here is a comparison between the FlexO and MDPC-X





You can see on the HDD I bought some Orange vinyl film. Its pretty transparent so I have to put 2 layers down to get the color I want.  





Since I had some of the MDPC-X I started sleeving the ATX power. I might add a few more black wires to the mix.















And that's it. I just put in an order to get the rest of the sleeving that I need form MDPC-X and I'll use up what I have left here. 

Cheers till next time.


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 2, 2011)

very sexy...


----------



## Fuganater (Oct 5, 2011)

*Not a real update*

Still waiting on my plexi  If it doesn't arrive Friday then I'm going to call.

Random shots of my sleeving.





I'm not 100% happy with the connector so I might redo it.





I decided to buy some Primo Chill Ice UV Orange coolant and see how it looked.





















Its actually not very UV reactive but it looks great without it. I ran it for 2 days like this and it was fine. I let it sit for a day and there was the problem. My res had an orange residue on it. So I deff won't be using this. Hopefully a certain someone will finish making their orange coolant for me 

Random cool looking pics I thought.















Its was a holiday weekend in Germany so my MDPC-X sleeving didn't leave Germany until today so I should have it in about 2 weeks. Hopefully I can get this done by November but starting Tuesday for 2 weeks there will be no modding  My wife and daughter come back and my sister is visiting for 2 weeks so I have to spend time with her. 

Cheers till next time!


----------



## Sinzia (Oct 5, 2011)

in for subbing!

looks great so far, I love what you're doing... its a classy build.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the very cool pics.


----------



## Fuganater (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks guys! I'm starting to get better but there is still room for great improvement.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 6, 2011)

I saw one guy who built a jig to make sure that all of the heatshrink tubing he cut was exactly the same length every single time.  I think that mad a huge difference in how smooth it looked when it was put all together.


----------



## Fuganater (Oct 6, 2011)

That sounds like the owner of West Coast Mods - Larry AKA LazyMan. He has a tutorial on his youtube that shows you exactly how to make it. I might do that.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 6, 2011)

/tag


----------



## de.das.dude (Oct 6, 2011)

Ahhzz said:


> /tag



tag, your IT!! HAHAH!


----------



## Fuganater (Nov 13, 2011)

*Bitspower Goodies*






After months of talking with Bitspower, a box randomly showed up at my house  So thanks Bitspower for sponsoring my build with lots of fittings (40+), a GTX 460 WB and 2 HDD WB.






Thanks guys!


----------



## Fuganater (Nov 13, 2011)

*Its been awhile*

So its been awhile since my last update. Work has been getting done just not enough at one time to make a post about it. I was super busy with life. My sister came to visit for about 2 weeks and I got a new boss so that is where most of my time has been spent. Also my wife and daughter are back so I spend a lot of my time with them. Here is what I have done over the past month up to this morning. (Not in any particular order)

I finally received the replacement back panel so I drew everything out.




Due to time constraints I forgot to take a picture of it all cut out.

Since I got that done I could finally install the 2nd rad.





I put the waterblock I got from Bitspower on the EVGA GTX 460.





















Here I was messing with a single white LED under this plexi to see how well it glowed... It didn't workout as well as I hoped so I need to work on it more.





I needed to drill holes in the center divider for the Bitspower pass through fittings. 





Starting to install them.





All done.





Here I was trying to figure out where to put the pumps.















This was my next solution.










And my final solution.





I also started working on my water tubing routing.









Its still a work in progress.

I built a cover to hide the PSU cables.















And then I glued it all together.









And finally I covered it with Carbon Fiber because it looked like crap. Once I get some good acrylic glue I will remake it properly but this will have to do for now.

I decided to cut down the Media Card Reader enclosure to make it smaller. There is no need to keep it full size.















Here I measured the half I cut to the other half.





Marked and ready to cut.




More pictures of the final product in my next update.

Here is one of the sides of the HDD racks I made from scratch.




They came out rather nice.










Now I'm working on a mounting system so I can take the HDD cages in and out with ease to add more HDDs.

And finally today I started working on the HDD side window.





Drilled and ready to cut.





I have more on the side panel coming in the next update since it took all day to upload these pictures.

Hope your happy to see more work!

Cheers till next time!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for a lot of cool pictures!


----------



## Fuganater (Nov 16, 2011)

*HDD Side Panel*

I got more work done on the side panel last night. 










What I did was clamp the orange pieces to the main panel and lined them up as best I could. Then I filed down all the edges so that they were perfect. Then I sanded each edge with 200 grit to get most of the big scratches from the files out. I still have to sand a bit more but its pretty much done. 
















Once I finish the edges I will glue them to the main piece and then glue on the clear piece. I don't think I will get the lighting done before the 20th for the competition but I can try. More work to come very soon.

Cheers till then.


----------



## Fuganater (Nov 16, 2011)

*Feet and Lighting*

I made some feet for the HDD cages. I glued them on. I hope they hold if not I will have to use a different acrylic glue.





Now lighting.... Firstly, here is what it looks like.

I wrapped the Orange SMD LED strip around the orange piece of plexi.





And here is the effect










You can see how the pieces that stick out don't have any light going through them... How can I fix this? Also the inner side of both windows have no light. I might have to shave off enough of each window piece that I can wedge the LED strips between them so I can get the lighting. But I still have the same problem, no light on the 3 pieces that jut out.

Thoughts??


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 17, 2011)

Fuganater said:


> You can see how the pieces that stick out don't have any light going through them... How can I fix this? Also the inner side of both windows have no light. I might have to shave off enough of each window piece that I can wedge the LED strips between them so I can get the lighting. But I still have the same problem, no light on the 3 pieces that jut out.
> 
> Thoughts??



I was thinking of led strips set towards the extended sections, but then you have wires on the acrylic which may not look good.

Or perhaps a EL light strip would work better?


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 17, 2011)

holy mama of modders!

that pelxi on plexi idea is looking  kick ass!


----------



## Fuganater (Nov 20, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> I was thinking of led strips set towards the extended sections, but then you have wires on the acrylic which may not look good.
> 
> Or perhaps a EL light strip would work better?



I finally got the LEDs worked out. Next update tomorrow morning.



de.das.dude said:


> holy mama of modders!
> 
> that pelxi on plexi idea is looking  kick ass!



Thanks man. Wait till you see it after the 20+ hours of sanding I put into it.


----------



## Fuganater (Nov 20, 2011)

*Sanding and more*

Here are the pictures of the PSU shroud I promised. 











I got a 200mm fan to exhaust the HDD side of the case.





Hole drawn for cutting





Cut and sanded





Add a Modders Mesh fan grill





And the fan






Here are a few more pics of the lighting.




















I've been sanding for probably 20 hours to get everything nice and smooth.





















Now to get light to pass through the hexagons that are extended I had to cut a strip in the back so I could put the LEDs in there.





I took the LED strip and a piece of scrap plexi.





Wedged them in to the slot I cut





And voila! Works perfectly.





I'm working on the mobo side panel now





Here is the orange layer for the main mobo side window





And finally I'm starting to attach things to the back plate.





I'm trying really really hard to finish before tonight.

Cheers till next time.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 20, 2011)

Cool lighting solution. Looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## Fuganater (Nov 21, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Cool lighting solution. Looking forward to the finished product.



Thanks man! The case is done as of yesterday for the New Mod City Showdown competition. I still have work to do inside the case though and possibly the outside but I havn't decided yet. I'll give you an update tonight.


----------



## Fuganater (Nov 23, 2011)

*New Mod City Showdown Competition Final Pics*

These are crappy looking because the case is soo shiny.























Lights on!!












































































And finally, me and the wife!






More work to come soon!


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 23, 2011)

simply love the orange panel lighting!  awesome build!


----------



## Fuganater (Nov 23, 2011)

*LEDs and Cable Managment*

I started wiring up the waterblocks with LEDs.

GPU Block















Cable management time! I'm using P clips from MDPC-X which are working rather well. I also finished up the pluming.

Back fan cables





Front fan cables





Left side of HDD cavity where most of the pluming comes through the center of the case










Another shot of the right side of the HDD cavity





Bottom of the case





Some cable management on the mobo side





T-fitting on top of the mobo loop res. This attaches to the fill port on top of the case










And here is the drain port for the HDD loop res. Luckily I was able to use fittings and no tubing which made the installation super easy. 





I'm doing lots more work this week.

Cheers till later!


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 23, 2011)

in the competition pics, i dont think yo put LEDs in the water block did you?


----------



## Fuganater (Nov 24, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> in the competition pics, i dont think yo put LEDs in the water block did you?



No not yet. But you'll see in my next update.


----------



## Fuganater (Nov 24, 2011)

*LEDs, Pumps and Cables*

I finished the LEDs for the CPU and RAM blocks.





I'll clean up the cables a bit later.





And so far it all looks pretty good.





All that is left for LEDs is the ones that go in the bottom of the reservoirs. 

I finally finished and installed my custom ATX power cable. It still needs some work because it is bunched up. But that will come later.










And here is what it looks like connected to the PSU






A very tricky task was to mount the pumps. Since I have no hand room inside the case at the bottom, I had to remove the entire bottom panel, mount the pumps, then put it back on. Here is the final result.  (A bit hard to see...)















I started sleeving the temp sensors. There are a lot of them!





And finally, I had Will make a fan buss for me. The only problem with it is that I had to extend the power connector because where it is at is an extremely tight space and I can't get my fingers back there to connect it.





Cheers till next time.


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 24, 2011)

but






sleeving would look a lot better if you can cut the heatshrink bits to equal size.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 24, 2011)

Fuganater said:


> Cheers till next time.



Thanks so much for all the great pictures.

Congrats on quite an achievement!


----------



## Fuganater (Nov 28, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> but
> 
> http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a190/Fuganater987/Project Honeycomb/DSC09314.jpg
> 
> sleeving would look a lot better if you can cut the heatshrink bits to equal size.



Those connectors will be covered up by the PSU shround so I used mostly odds and ends for those ones. The connectors you can see are all 15mm.



PopcornMachine said:


> Thanks so much for all the great pictures.
> 
> Congrats on quite an achievement!



Thanks! First round of eliminations are today!


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 28, 2011)

ahh i see what you did tehre >.>


----------



## Fuganater (Nov 28, 2011)

*SATA Power Cables*

I started making my SATA power cables. 

First, I installed all the drives. Put the SATA connectors on them. And started running the cables.

First section done.





More done.





I had to move a drive down so I could measure the last section correctly.





And the final product with the sleeved SATA Data cables installed and zipped.





I'm happy with how they came out. I did the same thing for the other HDD cage but I ran out of heat shrink  so I put another order in for it at MDPC-X. My ATX pin remover is also starting to go... I think I need to spend the money and get the good one.

Cheers till next time!


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 29, 2011)

atx pins are easy to remove even with tweezers. molex ones are a bitch


----------



## Sinzia (Nov 29, 2011)

The only thing that doesn't look amazing is the heatshrink... they're all different lengths.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 29, 2011)

Fuganater said:


> I started making my SATA power cables.
> 
> First, I installed all the drives. Put the SATA connectors on them. And started running the cables.
> 
> ...



Well done, I wish I could do that (making my own power cables), lol. Looks very nice.


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 29, 2011)

Fuganater said:


> I started making my SATA power cables.
> 
> First, I installed all the drives. Put the SATA connectors on them. And started running the cables.
> 
> ...



you spend alot a time on the case dude, beautiful job !
but then you mess with the sleeves why´s that ?


overall nice build !


----------



## Fuganater (Nov 29, 2011)

Sinzia said:


> The only thing that doesn't look amazing is the heatshrink... they're all different lengths.



Yes I know. I had some bad cuts. Off by a mm or 2. I might redo it but no one will see it once installed into the system.



Chevalr1c said:


> Well done, I wish I could do that (making my own power cables), lol. Looks very nice.



Anyone can! This was my first time making all of them. You never know what you can or can't do until you try.



n0tiert said:


> you spend alot a time on the case dude, beautiful job !
> but then you mess with the sleeves why´s that ?
> 
> 
> overall nice build !



As I said, they won't be seen but I might redo them. Thanks for watching!


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 29, 2011)

you should maintain perfection lol. i think you can still carefully cut out and level the heatshrinks.


----------



## Fuganater (Nov 29, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> you should maintain perfection lol. i think you can still carefully cut out and level the heatshrinks.



Ya I've done that before. Maybe I'll give that a go.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Nov 29, 2011)

Geesh, people are picky 'round here.


----------



## Fuganater (Nov 30, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> Geesh, people are picky 'round here.



Ha! I'll have to look at some of their worklogs and see if they can do better


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 30, 2011)

Fuganater said:


> Ha! I'll have to look at some of their worklogs and see if they can do better



yeeeah, kickoff for worklog flames , lol

no i really love the details and fine arts on this project, the only part is what i see, that there wasn´t enough time taken as for the rest ..... my thought, i have same little probs on my own mod.....


hmmm one question m8, is there no mainboard pwm cooler ?


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 30, 2011)

Fuganater said:


> Ha! I'll have to look at some of their worklogs and see if they can do better



i dont even have sleeving here in india


----------



## Fuganater (Nov 30, 2011)

n0tiert said:


> yeeeah, kickoff for worklog flames , lol



haha ya  



n0tiert said:


> hmmm one question m8, is there no mainboard pwm cooler ?



I don't get what you mean...


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 30, 2011)

Fuganater said:


> haha ya
> 
> 
> 
> I don't get what you mean...



i mean the mainboard cooler for the vrm/pwn ? wasn´t there none ?


----------



## Fuganater (Nov 30, 2011)

It only has heatsinks on the SB and NB.


----------



## Fuganater (Nov 30, 2011)

There are bonus points available now! Please go to this Facebook album and like mine and your favorite mods!

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.285006248209604.71204.202433753133521&type=1


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 1, 2011)

Fuganater said:


> There are bonus points available now! Please go to this Facebook album and like mine and your favorite mods!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.285006248209604.71204.202433753133521&type=1



which one is urs? j/k found it 

i shared it too, for others.


----------



## Fuganater (Dec 1, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> which one is urs? j/k found it
> 
> i shared it too, for others.



Thanks man!


----------



## Fuganater (Dec 2, 2011)

*Sleeved Tubing & New Mobo*

I thought it would be fun to sleeve all of my tubing. Here are some of the early results.










































This is my favorite pic for some reason.





I'm happy to announce that I finally scored the Gigabyte X58 OC mobo. The only downside is that I have to buy new RAM and CPU but its so worth it to have a matching mobo.





I'm looking at an i7 920 and 6GB of Corsair Dominator RAM. Hopefully this weekend I can cut and mount the font LCD display.

Cheers till next time!


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 3, 2011)

you gotta be kidding me :O


----------



## Fuganater (Dec 3, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> you gotta be kidding me :O



What I do?


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 3, 2011)

that board made my jizz my pants lol. thats my sexiest dream board.


----------



## Fuganater (Dec 3, 2011)

*Sleeved Tubing + UV??*

Since Lamptron was so nice to give me some UV Cold Cathodes I figured I would see how everything looks.































I think it looks pretty good. I'm going to see how it looks with the blocks lit up and the fans on. 

Cheers till then.


----------



## Fuganater (Dec 5, 2011)

*UV + LED lighting*

I connected the WB LEDs now and put power to the fans. Here are the results.

This first set of pictures are with 1 UV Cold Cathode running from front to back on the top of the case and one on the front panel running up and down.



































Now these pictures are with both UV Cold Cathodes running the width of the case on the top panel. 1 in front and 1 in back. (That was really hard to explain lol)














































I still have a lot more work to do. Going to make the res LEDs tonight and try to figure out how I'm going to do all the switches for all the different lights.

Cheers till then.


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 5, 2011)

sexy sexy sexy.


your hands are like magic.


----------



## Fuganater (Dec 6, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> sexy sexy sexy.
> 
> 
> your hands are like magic.



hahahaha thanks man.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 6, 2011)

Dude! That's Amazing!


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 6, 2011)

i give you 5 thumbs to stay consistent with the orange theme


----------



## n0tiert (Dec 6, 2011)

hi Fuganater,

which diameter (metric pls) did you used for the cpu led´s ?

thx,


----------



## Fuganater (Dec 6, 2011)

CrackerJack said:


> Dude! That's Amazing!



Thanks!



micropage7 said:


> i give you 5 thumbs to stay consistent with the orange theme



Thanks! I think the UV really brings it out. I hope to see how it all looks with the doors on soon.



n0tiert said:


> hi Fuganater,
> 
> which diameter (metric pls) did you used for the cpu led´s ?
> 
> thx,



3mm for the CPU/RAM block. 5mm for the GPU block.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 7, 2011)

Excellent and excellent photos.  Thanks very much.


----------



## Fuganater (Dec 11, 2011)

Its voting time! This is the last round of points that goes to the total, its not a "like" contest. You have to register but I know you all will to help out!

Please go here: http://showdown.newmodcity.com/final-round/#comment-59 and vote for my mod in the Scratch Build category.

Thanks!


----------



## Ahhzz (Dec 11, 2011)

/voted


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 11, 2011)

You got my vote.


----------



## Fuganater (Dec 31, 2011)

*Big Update*

My goodness where has the time gone??? Where to start??

Lets start with some goodies!!

Got a new soldering station. I like it but I need to buy some different tips for different jobs.










A spot temp sensor that I got for Christmas. The best tool for identifying dead spots/hot spots in your case.





4" UV Cold Cathodes + extensions










An awesome threaded funnel with air tube





Rocker switches for turning on and off all the lights.





A bunch of terminals for the rocker switches





MDPC ATX pin remover





Gigabyte GA-X58A-OC mobo!!!!





Internal USB plugs





On to the modding!!

I contracted Will from TBCS to make me an LCD temp sensor setup for this mod. Its 2 pieces, the LCD and control board. It can display up to 12 different temps! I'm very very happy with it.











Here is the front all taped up and sketched out. Time to drill and cut!





And here is how it looks installed.










Thanks Will for all your help!

Now for the GPU. I got a single PCI bracket for it since its WC'd.





I'm a huge fan now of making backplates for all my GPUs. Measured.





Here it is mounted to the card and installed in the case.





It didn't come out very good because Bitspower uses different sized screws than DD does so my longer screws didn't fit. I may remake it later without drilling any holes in it. 

Everyone noticed how my GPU was sagging because of the Bitspower WB. Here is my fix. A 1/4" x 1/4" piece of orange acrylic cut to height. (the paper was still on when I took these)










After awhile I just HAD to put water in this to see how it ran.





















No load. No OS. Just running.





I noticed an air bubble in my CPU block.... I need to figure out how to get rid of that.





Since I got that awesome OC board I had to get that slapped in ASAP! So out with the old.





And in with the new.















The ATX connector is in a different spot so it looks a bit off.





I wanted to make a midplate to hide all the wires. A PSU shroud just won't be possible any more. I started with cardboard.















Have to make sure the res support bracket can still fit.




















It only goes back so far because that's the biggest I could go unless I buy another sheet of acrylic. I'm debating it but then that means I would have to flip my PSU and drill another hole... decisions decisions...

Well I cut and installed the midplate. Here is how it looks.










Since it goes under the GPU I had to shorten the brace. This works out great because it puts pressure on the corner that needs held down and I don't need to screw or glue the midplate into place.
















Since I never used rocker switches I had to experiment to get them to work.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This was great because I was able to cut and rewire my cold cathodes to use one new rocker switch that will be mounted in the back of the case. That will be in my next update.

And lastly I installed the 4x 4" UV cold cathodes to see how it all looked.

























I love how the mobo has some lighting in it already. Fits in PERFECTLY!!











That's it for today. I'm sorry this update is so big. December has been crazy for us. I'll do my best to keep updates smaller and more frequent. 

Cheers till next time.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for the update and pics.  Very cool stuff.


----------



## Fuganater (Jan 5, 2012)

*Switches, More Lighting and More Cable Management*

Forgot to say in my last update that I got some Silver Kill Coils for the loops.





Since I had never used rocker switches before I had to do some testing.










Now how to mount them? I made a sketch so I knew the measurements.





Put on some tape.





Marked










Cut and installed!





It works!





Inside view.




These 3 will control the Mobo door LED, All UV Cold Cathodes on both sides of the case, and the res LEDs.

I put another switch on the HDD side of the case for the HDD door LEDs.





Inside view.





Because I had the CPU block sideways for the AMD chip I had to redo my LEDs.





Next I pulled the top of the case off so it would be easier to work on the next few parts.





I decided I didn't like how the cables looked. They needed to be tied up and hidden better. So I started the process of putting cable ties on.




















Looks much much better

Next I reran the CPU and RAM LEDs behind the mobo. After I flipped them both because I am a noob and mounted the EK sideways on the CPU block and backwards on the RAM block.










I then installed the 12" Lamptron UV Cold Cathodes in the HDD side of the case using some Velcro.














As you can see I mounted them to the Rads because it was the easiest place to put them. They light up the wires and tubing behind the HDDs very nicely. 

Lastly I installed my Lamptron FC5V2. This will control the 3 fans on the mobo side of the case and the 200mm exhaust fan on the HDD side of the case.





I'll have to clean up the wires later.





Thanks all for today. My MDPC order was lost in the mail so I am waiting to get that so I can finish sleeving the system. 

Cheers till next time!


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 5, 2012)

Looking pretty slick. Love the orange and black color scheme too.


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 5, 2012)

Interesting work with the rocker switches.  Looks Good.


----------



## Fuganater (Jan 16, 2012)

*Midplate Madness*

The project is nearing the end. Here is what I'm waiting for to arrive to finish it. Hopefully it should all arrive this week.

- i7 950
- Sleeving
- Heatshrink
- Plexi for midplate
- More Bitspower fittings (mainly T, L and Q fittings)



I worked on a new midplate design. 

This piece is notched to fit in just perfectly.










I had a scrap piece of 1/4" black plexi glass so I put my template on it and cut.





After I cut it, I bent it.










And it was too big 










Taped off and marked. I had to cut 1/2" off.





Then it fit just right. You can also see I started the top design already with paper. I ordered 1/8" black plexi for that part.















After I get the plexi I will cut it and ship it off to have a honeycomb pattern laser cut into it for the PSU exhaust. Should look pretty boss.

Cheers till next time.


----------



## Fuganater (Feb 4, 2012)

I didn't take many pictures but here is the midplate. Took me 2 tries. Good thing I bought extra acrylic.





I'm going to send it out to have a honeycomb grill cut into it where the PSU exhaust is.





I sleeved the rest of the tubes.





Finished the 2nd 8pin CPU power cable.





Came out OK.





Got my 950 





And installed it.





Got more fittings. You can't see where they go but I was able to use some Q fittings to make a drain port at the bottom of each rad. I also was able to replace some silver fittings with black ones.





Got a RAID card! It works great but sadly, WHS can only recognize 2TB partitions. So I had huge issues at first but for now it just gives me the ability to have 8 more HDDs. It also helps with cable management. 
















Now for some pretty pictures. (best I can do atm)



















































So the system is filled up and running now. I got WHS v1 installed and things are going smoothly right now. I just have to finish up the midplate and install the rest of the temp sensors and then I can call this mod complete!

Hope you enjoy the photos. Cheers till next time!


----------



## Fuganater (Feb 9, 2012)

Small update.

I drilled the HDD holders to allow 4 more drives per side.





Now I need to figure out how to get more air flow. I'm thinking of cutting out a chunk of the side of these and maybe a slit between the 2 holes but I'm not sure yet. I play with it a bit this weekend.

Quick photo of the case.





Cheers till next time!


----------



## Fuganater (Jul 11, 2012)

So its been awhile. I was waiting a long time to get plexi parts in and I had to travel for work for several months. Now I'm back and ready to finish this thing up.

First up is the plexi. I got my midplate back and the honeycomb fan grill for the PSU.









The grill was a bit smaller than the hole so I had to use some hot glue to get it to stay.

I spent the money and got some Mayhems Pastel Gigabyte Orange Coolant. It looks pretty freaking good. Now, I do wish it was a bit darker but it only looks light in direct light.





Here you can see how the cables and tubing are routed through the midplate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Here are just a whole bunch of photos I took. The blocks look amazing. I'll take final pictures in light and dark.
























































Even the GPU block looks great.





Expect final pictures soon.

Cheers till then, 

Fuga


----------



## silapakorn (Jul 11, 2012)

Suddenly I have a crave for orange juice.


----------



## Techtu (Jul 11, 2012)

This is by far the best mod I've ever seen! I love your work!


----------



## theJesus (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh wow, I'd forgotten about this.  Looks great though and I'm glad to see it coming through.


----------



## Bunchies (Jul 12, 2012)

*Awsome*

Lookin awsome! 

but the 460 is really bending


----------



## Fuganater (Oct 10, 2012)

Wanted to let everyone know to go out and pick up this months Custom PC magazine because Project Honeycomb is the feature mod in it!!!! I'm so happy to be in a magazine and its my first one. Can't wait to get my copy.


Sorry for not posting final pics sooner but here they are.





























































































Thanks to all my sponsors and thanks to everyone who read my worklog. More projects to come.


Cheers!

-Fuga


----------



## manofthem (Oct 10, 2012)

It's been a while since I've seen anything about this project, but it does look very awesome!  Top not work, well done. Thanks for sharing


----------

